# When Will the Anxiety Tapes Be Ready??



## jackson (Apr 1, 2000)

Eric and Mike,I have seen references to the new anxiety tapes, and I would like to know when they will be available. I am on day 62 of the IBS tapes and would like to purchase the anxiety tapes to use when I finish the program.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Jackson, we had some delays with this, but we want to have it exactly right before we launch this website, but it will not be long now and we will post as soon as we launch it.------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------

